# finally put my garden in....



## erain (May 20, 2010)

well hopefully there be no more frosts this year... in this pic we have cauliflower.

*
up close with the nail so the cutworm cant chew plant off...

*
2 rows of cabbage for kraut...there is some red cabbage on the end to the right.

*
tomatoes, some of them anyway, 24 plants in all.

*
sis did a fine job starting them from seed!!!

*
jalepenos, abts in the horizon hopefully.

*
my sis also started these for me from seed.

*
the fences i made from cattle panels, have a cupla muskmelon plants on one, various cucumbers, and pole beans planted. also planted are carrots, beets, radishes, pickling cucumbers, squash, and a cupla pumkins.

*
i had to include a pic of the trailer my mom gave me, was the first thing her and my dad bought in the late 40's when they moved out to thhe farm. turns out it is somekind of army jeep trailer. when i had it out front i had people stopping all the time to try and buy it off me. dont know what its worth but had a guy offer me 500 bucks for it. funny thing is i was thinking of getting rid of it. but now i cant seem to pull the trigger and sell it.

*
my lil orchard

*
and some pics of my little wild things growing in the lilacs on the edge of the orchard, they will be harvested this w/e.

*

*

*

*


----------



## mr mac (May 20, 2010)

Very nice!  My wife would be jealous!  I like morel mushrooms sautéed with a rare steak!


----------



## troski (May 20, 2010)

Nice garden. It's finally warming up here too, but the ground is to wet to plant. I do like your idea with the nail to stop cut worms something I will try.


----------



## diesel (May 20, 2010)

Nice looking garden you got there.  I have one about half that size but here are a few picts.  I also started my veggies from seed.  About half I had seeds from plants from last year.  I think that is neat.  I hope to soon be able to grow my garden from all seeds that I save.

I like to smoke the tomatoes w/ the peppers and make salsa.  Hey, keep the trailer.. it looks nice sitting by the garden.

Not the best pict but you can see I used the same deal w/ the fence.  I have around 30 tomatoes plants and about 10 pepper plants and some cucs.


----------



## chisoxjim (May 20, 2010)

really nice garden there erain.


----------



## jdsmith (May 20, 2010)

nice work!  Mine is finally done as well


----------



## pineywoods (May 20, 2010)

Looks great hope you have a good growing season


----------



## rio_grande (May 20, 2010)

Looks Good Erain,,, I want to put one in this year,,, but we always end up with a weedy mess.


----------



## flbobecu (May 21, 2010)

Well done.


----------



## flbobecu (May 21, 2010)

Use mulch or stones. 


I used to have a decent garden myself before my back accident. Everything I do now is potted, so I don't have much maintenance and can still enjoy harvesting my own stuff.


----------



## caveman (May 21, 2010)

Nice looking garden Erain. Wonderful variation of things you're growing there.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Keep the trailer.  It is now a family heirloom you can keep passing on through the years.


----------



## treegje (May 21, 2010)

hopefully get a big crop year


----------



## erain (May 21, 2010)

thks buddy, we always get more than we need and also give away a bunch. rest get either thrown it the compost bins or tilled strasight in the soil. if you notice my mater cages all go around a center cage. those are compost bins and i add grass clippings and leaves i have bagged from last fall and other compostable things throughout the summer. whenever it rains i feel it leaches the "compost tea" into the soil and really give the maters a big boost.


----------



## squirrel (May 22, 2010)

Nice garden! I'm still working on mine, hopefully will be done soon! Great job and I can't wait to see pictures of the harvest. Here's a tip for ya - take some close up pictures of your veggies, then frame them and hang them in the kitchen, it's cheap artwork, but will remind you during the winter of what's coming!!


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 22, 2010)

Nice looking garden! Mine is about the same size and coming along nicely. By the way, hope you are enjoying that Troy Built as well as I enjoy mine.


----------

